# Larry Green's Sammie conversion



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry Green bought a Sammie which he has modified to look like the locos used by the Crossman Company to haul sand. He also modeled the very unique water tender to go with the loco. He is not equipped to upload photos; so, I have done this for him. Once he sees that this thread is up, he'll add a post with much more explanation.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Do love that tender!

Harvey C.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry,

Beautiful! Even more work since ECLSTS, and it's great to see the added tender.

And Lynn, thank you for posting the pics.

Best regards,

Alan


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope those guys on the tender brought along their sunscreen.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a closer view of the tender.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I have long admired the RH Sammie for it's performance and resemblance to the numerous narrow gauge industrial locos that worked near where I grew up in central New Jersey. Especially those of the Crossman Company (sand & clay) and Sayer & Fisher (bricks). At Diamondhead this year, Tom Toth had one for sale, and it came home with me.

As delivered, the Sammie is a basic, entry level steamer; however, unlike most RH engines, it has very North American lines, and begs to be detailed. As usual, I start with whatever Trackside Details parts are appropriate and make the other stuff from scratch.
The new cab sides are 20 mil brass with embossed rivets, while the saddle tank has actual rivets set in drilled holes. The tender tank is a mix of both techniques.

The added trailing wheels float in a brass block with a shoulder bolt centered above the axle; with such a short wheelbase, things seem to be tracking fine.

The tender is built upon the chassis of a Bachmann Spectrum side dump car, using a mix of materials on hand; the water tank is built around a block of maple benchtop, with aluminum, brass and stripwood added. Everything was done by working from photos, mostly of #8.

The reason the Sammie is such a good performer, other than being a Roundhouse,
is under the hollow saddletank. Behind the tiny smokebox is a standard 2" diameter RH boiler. I had thought of changing the slip-excentric to outside gear, but didn't think it appropriate for this type of engine. I have since come across a picture of a tiny critter with slide valves and outside valve gear, so maybe someday.

Larry


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Larry,
Very nice work and you have good taste! I have three Sammies (Tom knows I run my original Norm Saley version almost everywhere). The valve gear was always the only flaw in that engine and all three (although still slip eccentric) were converted away from the original goofy version Roundhouse used. 

Thanks for sharing,
Sam


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Very good looking conversion. Did you shelf the Otto?


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

J, the Otto is on the bench for now. Too much outside work going on. I probably will find it a new home--interested?

Larry


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks great. I did a Sammie conversion to mine. I made it into logging engine.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Tom,

Looks like a couple of Wisconsin folks after one of our winters...

Shawn--nice work on your Sammie. Perhaps we can all get together one of these days at a steamup and do a Sammie latch-up....I don't think that's been done....

Sam


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry has finished his Sammie conversion. Below are the final builder's photos.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking pair!! Well done Larry.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

#10 will be at Diamondhead next January. The company is thinking of shipping the fine white gulf sand north--the Vermont stuff is brown and gritty. Then, can I take the DH trip off my income tax as a business expense?

Larry


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

She looks great!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

That came out nice. Love it.


----------

